# Auto Insurance Specialists



## Fernando

Hello TFO. 

I've mentioned here that I'm a licensed Insurance Agent/Broker (so this IS a personal promotion). I work for the Auto Insurance Specialists (A.I.S). We're a always being advertised on the radio. (Kiis FM, Power 106... etc) 

If anyone is interested in getting a quote for Renters insurance, you can call me at 800-306-6666 ext 74448 or email me at [email protected]. I'd be happy to give you a quote and get something started for you. CALIFORNIA ONLY

Renters insurance means that I (or the Insurance company I should say)would be providing coverage for your personal property along with liability and medical payment coverage and loss of use. 

Renters insurance is usually required by apartment buildings or landords that feel more comfortable with you having your OWN liability coverage.

What a lot of people don't know about Renters insurance is that, let's say for example, you go to the super market for some grocery shopping and your car is broken into...the personal property in the vehicle will be insured by your Renters insurance policy (this also applies to Homeowners insurance). Cool huh! 

We also offer other lines of insurance like Auto, Home, Wedding (event)Insurance, Commercial, Watercraft, Mobile Home, Rental property and Vacation/Season Home insurance. 

Give me a call, email or PM me. 

If you have any general questions you can ask them here too. 

Thanks for reading


----------

